

Supercomputer passes turing test - artman
http://www.engadget.com/2014/06/08/supercomputer-passes-turing-test/

======
ColinWright
It's very, very poor. Extensive discussions already here on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7864644](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7864644)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7864521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7864521)

There are more submissions, more sources for the story, search for them to
find more.

